# BBS email to AT&T-managed accounts now going through



## Makai Guy (Sep 15, 2016)

On September 14, 2016 we started receiving rejection notices from emails sent by the bulletin board to AT&T-managed email addresses.  AT&T manages the following email domainsatt.net
ameritech.net
bellsouth.net
flash.net
nvbell.net
pacbell.net
prodigy.net
sbcglobal.net
snet.net
swbell.net
wans.net​Emails sent by the bulletin board that are not getting through include:
notifications of private messages
emails from other users sent via the bbs
notifications of new posts to subscribed threads and forums
responses to bulletin board password reset requests
registration of new accounts
etc.
*[Note: The weekly TUG Newsletter is sent from a different server and has not been affected, at least not so far.]*

We have filled out AT&T's form to get this block removed but there has been no response or action so far.  We have also emailed them directly.

We've done everything we can do at our end. If you have an email account at one of the above services, and if there is anything you can do to request that they unblock IP 69.16.236.4, it can't hurt.

Meanwhile, if you have an email account with one of the servers listed above, and if you have another account NOT on that list, you might want to switch your bbs account to use that other address. If you need help in doing this, please see this thread on the board re how to update the email address in your TUG BBS profile:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21616


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 17, 2016)

We received notice early yesterday afternoon (Fri Sept 16, 2016) that AT&T would be removing their block on email from tugbbs.com, but that it might take 24-48 hours to take effect.   

The last bounced message we received was at 3:41 pm Friday afternoon (EST), so it looks like the mails are probably going through to AT&T-managed servers again.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 19, 2016)

No rejections received in the last week from AT&T-managed servers.  I think we're out of the woods.


----------

